# Super Weekend in AKC Ring



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Just returned home from an AKC event this weekend, Saturday and Sunday at Scottsbluff Kennel Club, Mitchell, Nebraska. 

I'm proud to say...Elsa qualified on 2 legs of her CD with scores of 182 and 189, both first place finishes. Elsa also received 2 first place finishes in the German Shepherd, Novice Bitches Class. 

Viggo qualified on 1 leg of his CD with second place and a score of 186. This was our first time competing in the AKC ring.

Now to find another event somewhere close (probably about 3-4 hours away) to finish up their CD's.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:congratulations:

That is super news!! Sounds like it was well worth the weekend's effort! Good luck as you finish up those titles.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats to all of you!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like you had a good time. Congratulations.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't have a leg to stand on when it
comes to the ring. sounds like you're
doing well with your dogs and it sounds
like your dogs are doing well also.

congradulations!!!!



mnm said:


> Just returned home from an AKC event this weekend, Saturday and Sunday at Scottsbluff Kennel Club, Mitchell, Nebraska.
> 
> I'm proud to say...Elsa qualified on 2 legs of her CD with scores of 182 and 189, both first place finishes. Elsa also received 2 first place finishes in the German Shepherd, Novice Bitches Class.
> 
> ...


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats, you must be so proud? Any photos of proud parent with dogs and all the ribbons!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee!!!! Big big congratulations to you Marsha! That is super! Especially when you don't have a solid active AKC club there for training and were able to do this pretty much on your own! Basha sends hugs to her kid!!!

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Elsa









and Viggo


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats!! It was a very productive weekend!! :toasting:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not just ribbons..... you didn't say you also got STUFF!!! WHOOHOO, is that a gear bag?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your dogs!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Saturday we won a Pet Travel Kit Bag and Sunday we won a Backpack!!! Both were sponsored by the Scottsbluff Kennel Club and are very nice.


----------

